# A Couple of Issues With My 3 Month Old Shih Tzu



## Yammi (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, as I mentioned before, I have the most adorable, lovable, huggable, sweet 3-month old Shih Tzu. I have a couple (of what I think are minor) issues with her. 

I got my puppy from my boss' friend who's Shih Tzus had 5 puppies. I took Sasha in when she was 9 weeks old. To my amazement, Sasha was "almost" completely trained on a wee-wee pad when she came home. It seems she knew the wee-wee pad because they had them around the puppies all of the time. She urinates perfectly on the wee-wee pad, I have no problems with that, but when she needs to do #2 she doesn't always do it ON the pad. She wonders around the house and does it in other places. Ofcourse I am after her, tell her NO! and take her to the right place. However, this is not always the case when she needs to do #2, sometimes she goes does go on the pad but not all of the time. I am very good as to telling her "Good girl" and giving her a small treat after she goes on the pad. But she just hasn't picked it up 100% yet.

Is she still very young that doesn't completely get it? Am I doing something wrong? The Vet doesn't let me take her out for walks yet until she gets her last set of shots which are in about three weeks... When the Vet gives me the green light for taking her outside and train her, I want her to be able to do both. Go outside and inside when need be. Can that be done? This would be perfect for when we get big snow/rain storms..

I know many people suggest crate training BUT how can I crate train when I am not home during the day. I can't leave her alone in a crate all day long. She is not left to wonder around the apt. as she pleases, I leave all the doors to my three bedrooms closed, I have a Pet-Gate blocking the kitchen so she can't get in. She has access to the bathroom because there is where I keep her wee-wee pads and to the living room where I keep her food, her toys and another wee-wee pad on a training tray. Is this wrong?

Another thing is that when she plays with my children or myself, she likes to bite. She does it in a very playful manner. We all tell her NO BITING but she doesn't quite get it. Her teeth are so sharp that they hurt us most of the time... She has plenty of toys to bite on, I sometimes pick a toy and give it to her when she is playing biting with us. Will she out-grow this? I am very persistent with her with the biting, but it's not working...

Thanks in advance for all the advice and help you guys may give me...


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

1. I don't like pee pads mainly because they teach dogs it's ok to go in the house. Besides my past dogs were male collies and a malamute GSD cross so pads would have been difficult at best (LOL). And yes, I was raising them in apartments, including living in Wyoming so I've done the walk thing in blizzard conditions, extreme heat, etc when necessary. But, if you want to train on pee pads, you must take her and put her on the pads when it's time for her to go. At this age she doesn't always know when it's time until she's already going. So put everything on a strict schedule.

2. Get a crate and an ex-pen ( http://www.petedge.com/ for reasonable prices) . On the days you work put the crate (with the door open) inside the ex-pen and set it up in the kitchen area (for easy clean up). Give her a few ice cubes in her water dish (less messy than water), and a couple crate only interactive or safe chew toys such as a buster cube or frozen stuffed kong. This way she has some room but can't get into anything dangerous that could harm her. When you get home, take the ex-pen down and use just the crate for times you can't watch her like the proverbial hawk.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Sasha is very young. Many dogs will have accidents in the house for the first six months, if not the first year, of their lives. At this age, her bladder control is barely there. Even she doesn't quite know when she has to go. Keep doing what you're doing; when she goes in the house, quickly lead her to the puppy pad (don't carry her; she has to go on her own). Anytime she goes on the puppy pad, praise like crazy. And forget the small treat -- give her lots of them! More treats mean a more reinforced behaviour.

The toilet training process will be somewhat slowed because you aren't crate training; because of this, she can go on the floor while you're not home and get away with it. In housetraining, it's essential to catch your dog _in the act_ of relieving itself; any later and the opportunity to train is gone. Dogs live in the moment and can't connect future events with their past actions. Still, if you absolutely can't crate train, it can't be helped. 

Play-biting is a common problem; I suggest you check out this sticky
http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html
and try doing a search on this forum for play biting.


----------

